# Complete waste of time (Zeitverschwendung)!



## Ansgar (17. Mai 2011)

Der kleine rote Twister laeuft langsam im glasklaren Wasser am Boot vorbei. „Nicht wirklich viel Spiel“ denke ich so bei mir. Vermutlich ist nach einem halben Jahr in der Verpackung der Weichmacher in den verbleibenden 7 Twistern entschwunden und nur ein Stueck Plastik uebergeblieben, das trotz „Turbotail“ eine denkbar schlechte Figur macht.
Ich ueberlege noch ob ich den Lauf nach diesem ersten Testwurf noch einmal pruefen soll, aber Chris (ein total angelfanatischer Freund, der bei einer Angelzeitung arbeitet) hat sich das Trauerspiel mit angeschaut und sagt nur: „Du verschwendest Deine Zeit“ und zieht seinen nagelneuen, hervorragend arbeitenden Twister als Beweis direkt vor mir durch das Wasser.

Waehrend ich meinen Twister abnehme und einen seiner Twister 
anknote, wirkt sein Zitat noch nach. „Du verschwendest Deine Zeit“...
Ich denke bei mir wie wahr seine Aussage ist und wie wenig Zeit 
beim Angeln eigentlich effektive Zeit ist wenn wir nicht unsere Hausaufgaben machen. Natuerlich ist es mir nicht immer wichtig, so viele Fische wie moeglich zu fangen, aber es wuerde wohl niemand widersprechen, dass es mehr Spass macht etwas zu fangen als immer als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen.
Genauso natuerlich kostet es Muehe und Zeit dafuer zu sorgen, dass das Geraet in bester Verfassung ist, aber wenn ich viel Zeit beim angeln verbringe, ist das nicht umso mehr Grund sicher zu gehen, dass mein Geraet perfekt arbeitet? Oder wenn ich nur wenig Zeit zum angeln habe, sollte ich nicht dann meine Chancen durch gute Vorbereitung maximineren?

Waehrend ich weiterfische schiessen mir Situationen durch den Kopf, in denen ich in der Vergangenheit viel ueber Zeitverschwendung gelernt habe.

Da war das Angeln mit meinem Kumpel Craig vor Jahren – nach einer Stunde vergeblichen Koederfische angelns schlug ich vor einfach die eingefrorenen Koeder zu nehmen, da wir zeitlich beschraenkt waren und „es doch besser waere so viel Zeit wie moeglich zu fischen“. 
Craig hatte fuer meinen Vorschlag ueberhaupt kein Verstaendnis – er sagte nur: “Ich wuerde eher hier 5 Stunden Koederfische fangen und nur 1 Stunde angeln als es mit dem gefrorenen Kram zu versuchen“. 
Zwei Stunden spaeter hatten wir muehsam 3 Koederfische zusammen und als wir an unserem Angelplatz ankamen lagen dort bereits 4 oder 5 andere Boote. Niemand schien etwas gefangen zu haben. Kaum hatten unsere frischen Koeder den Boden erreicht bekamen wir den ersten Biss und innerhalb von 10 Minuten hatten wir 3 schoene Fische im Boot. Die anderen Angler waren auf das Zuschauen begrenzt. Seitdem sind fuer mich eingreforene Koeder nur noch absoluter Notnagel – und werden sofort getauscht, wenn ein frischer Koeder verfuegbar ist.
Dann war dar das Barramundi Angeln mit Lance (wohl einem der besten Barra Guides im ganzen Noerdlichem Territorium) – anstatt wie die anderen Boote im Morgengrauen aufzubrechen brummte er bloss „Zeitverschwendung“ und machte sich daran Eier mit Speck zu braten. 
Nach einem ausgiebigen Fruehstueck und einer strapazioesen Fahrt ueber Buschwege fuer eineinhalb Stunden zu einem ganz anderen Fluss waren wir dann um 11 Uhr auf dem Strom. Wie Lance vorher gemutmasst hatte verbrachten wir dann trotz ausdauernden Werfens und vieler Koederwechsel drei ergebnislose Stunden – wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass die Natur um uns herum mit exotischen Voegeln und Pflanzen, Wasserbueffeln und Krokodilen ziemlich spektakulaer und Ereignis genug war. Genau zum Tidenhoechststand machten wir dann an einem versunkenen Baum neben einem Einlauf fest. Lance machte den ersten Wurf: Auswerfen, Leerlauf raus und schnell einkurbeln damit der Wobbler auf Tiefe kommt. Dann einmal leicht zucken, nochmal – BAENG – der erste Barra fliegt aus dem Wasser und steht direkt neben dem Boot in der Luft. Lance wirkt noch nicht mal ansatzweise ueberrascht. In den naechsten 30 Minuten fangen wir ueber 30 Barra’s – dann ist der Spuk vorbei. Weiterangeln? Sie ahnen es –„Zeitverschwendung...“
Dieser Tage ueberlege ich mir Beisszeiten und Angewohnheiten der Fische ganz genau, bevor ich ans Wasser gehe. Und ich bin immer wieder ueberrascht, wie oft ich genau zu einem bestimmten Tidenstand Erfolg habe. Wenn ich dann etwas spaeter am einpacken bin und andere Angler auftauchen obwohl das Wasser zum Beispiel mittlerweile maechtig ueber den flachen Sandboden stroemt, jeder Fisch das Weite gesucht hat und ich den letzten Biss vor einer Stunde hatte, denke ich nur an Lance, sage Petri Heil und gehe nach Hause...

In diesem Zusammenhang fiel mir auch der Trolling–Trip mit Jeff 
wieder ein. Wir trollten fuer ein paar Stunden und nichts tat sich. 
Bei einem von ihm angeregten Koederwechsel bemerkte ich, dass der Haken an dem neuen Trolling-Lure nicht ganz scharf war. Ich erwaehnte das zu Jeff und er schmiss den Lure mit einem Ausdruck hoechster Verachtung ins Bootsinnere und wies den Guide an, einen anderen herauszuholen und „beim naechsten Mal verdammt noch mal den verdammten Haken zu ueberpruefen“. Nach sorgfaeltiger Ueberpruefung war er vom naechsten Koeder ueberzeugt und wir trollten weiter. 
„Ich hasse das wenn ich einen Fisch verliere“ meint Jeff „und nichts hasse ich mehr, als wenn ich den kleinsten Zweifel daran habe ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe“. „Mal ehrlich, wir trollen hier stundenlang rum und kriegen einen Biss am Tag – und dann ist unser Geraet nicht perfekt? Verdammte Zeitverschwendung!“
Als ich aus dem Urlaub zurueck gekommen bin habe ich die Drillinge an allen meinen Kunstkoedern (Suess – wie auch Salzwasser abgemacht und alle die, die nicht perfekt waren gleich weggeschmissen. Nun habe ich meine Kunstkoeder und (wenige, aber nadelscharfe) Haken in seperaten Boxen und die Haken werden direkt vor dem angeln am Koeder angebracht (und dabei nochmal ueberprueft).

Und als ich zum ersten Mal mit meinem Kumpel Phil unterwegs war hat er als sich seine durchhaengende Schnur hinter einer Seepocke verhakt hatte, und er sie mit einem Ruck loesen musste, gleich die Schnur abgeschnitten. „Das vergebe ich mir nie, wenn jetzt ein Fisch beisst – und die Schnur kostet gerade mal 30 Dollar fuer tausend Meter“. Beim Erneuern seiner Montage prueft er dann jeden Knoten wieder ganz genau. Phil weiss uebrigens auch jedes Detail ueber Windrichtungen, Stroemungen, darueber wann welcher Fisch am besten beisst, welcher Trick in einer aehnlichen Situation geholfen hat, was er in seinem „Logbuch“ ueber November letzten Jahres notiert hat, und so weiter und so weiter. Und waehrend der fuer jeden Fisch jeweils richtigen (oft kurzen) Tages/Fangzeit ist Phil viel aktier am angeln als andere Angler - und er wechselt seine Taktik oder den Angelplatz mit sich aendernden Gegebenheiten sofort. Oft hatte er gerade noch die mittlere Grundrute in der Hand, dann aendert sich die Stroemung und er holt die schwere Posenrute heraus, nur um dann mit der einsetzenden Daemmerung wieder mit der leichten Blinkerrute zu blinkern. Waehrend er vor einem Augenblick an einer anderen Stelle in einem tiefen Loch direkt in Ufernaehe auf Grund fischte, fischt er jetzt auf einmal hier neben mir 50 Meter weit draussen direkt unter der Oberflaeche. 
Phil faengt mehr Fische als irgendjemand anders den ich kenne – und es ist schwer an seinen Methoden zu zweifeln, wenn sie erfolgreich sind.

Dann war da noch der Marlin Trip. Seit zwei Wochen schaute ich mir die Stroemungen und Oberflaechentemperaturen im Internet an, fragte auf Angelforen und hoerte mich beim Angelgeraetehaendler nach Faengen um. Endlich scheint es, dass die Zeit richtig ist, auf einmal ist ueberall von guten Marlin - Faengen die Rede. Ich buche einen Trip in einer besonders erfolgsversprechenden Gegend und bin an dem Tag der Ausfahrt nach nur 4 Stunden auf dem Wasser und zwei schoenen (zurueck gesetzten) Marlins wieder im Hafen. Dabei haette 
ich noch doppelt so lange da draussen bleiben koennen und haette vermutlich noch zwei mehr gefangen. Wenn alles passt kann angeln so einfach sein...

Auf einmal reisst etwas meine Rute herunter, die Rolle kreischt waehrend meterweise Schnur verloren geht - und ich bin viel zu spaet dran mit meinem Anhieb. Die Schnur haengt nur noch schlaff herunter. Das war ein guter Fisch. Schuldbewusst versuche ich Chris’s fragendem Blick auszuweichen. Ich hatte garnicht mehr bewusst gefischt – so sehr war ich nach seinem Kommentar in Gedanken versunken.

Die Zeiger meiner Uhr haben sich gerade bei genau 6 Uhr morgens eingefunden. Ich lege erstmal die Rute beiseite und schenke mir einen Kaffee ein - vielleicht ist es doch noch etwas frueh am Morgen... Es ist wirklich zum verfluchen, dass manchmal die besten Beisszeiten die fuer den berufstaetigen Menschen unguenstigsten Angelzeiten sind...
Trotzdem haette ich es besser wissen muessen und natuerlich muss man auch selber konzentriert fischen, damit alles klappt, und ich aergere mich. Immerhin bleibt mir als schwacher Trost, dass ich wenigstens die meisten anderen Fehlerquellen ausgeschaltet habe und wir heute sicher noch einen Fisch fangen. Und wenn nicht wird Chris mich sicher fuer den Rest des Tages gnadenlos veralbern, so dass es zumindestens ein lustiger Angeltag werden sollte.

Dieser Tage verbringe ich nicht weniger Zeit mit "Angeln" generell – aber ich nutze einen viel hoeheren Teil meiner Zeit mit Dingen die sicherstellen, dass wenn ich am Wasser auftauche all mein Geraet perfekt ist und ich an dieser Stelle and diesem Tag zu dieser Zeit eine Chance auf meine Zielfische habe.

Alles andere ist aus anglerischer Sicht (auch wenn es oft trotzdem Spass macht) – genau – Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Complete waste of time (Zeitverschwendung)!*

sehr schön!!! mal was zum nachdenken! über die eigenen vergurkten fische.. hab ich wirklich nichts falsch gemacht?!? gefällt mir  
thx


----------



## Sockeye (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Complete waste of time (Zeitverschwendung)!*

Anglerische Perfektion und Effizenz.... 

...is boring :q

Wenn ich nicht an meiner Technik, Ausrustung und optimalen Zeitpunkten feilen kann, sich weiterentwickeln kann, sondern perfekt ausgerüst mit richtigem Timing die Fische nur noch "ernte", verliert das Angeln seinen Reiz.

Beispiel mein kleinen Lieblinge, die Rotlachse (Sockeye). Vor vielen Jahren hab ich das Wasser des Kenai bearbeitet und nichts gefangen. Links und Rechts wurde ein Sockeye nach dem Anderen gelandet. Ich kochte und fluchte... nix. In den folgenden Jahren lernte ich, das Verhalten der Fische, die Technik der Köderführung, die optimale Abstimmung der Montage auf den jewiligen Flussabschnitt, die Auswertungen der Sonarzählungen, die Miniaturströmungen verursacht durch Rinnen und Steine. Es gibt Stellen am Fluß, da brauche ich im Run jetzt keine 10 Würfe für einen Lachs.... aber wirklich Spaß kommt keiner mehr auf... (höchstens beim betrachten der Angler Rechts und Links, die kochen, fluchen und nix fangen).

... ist nicht eher der Weg das Ziel?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## NickAdams (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Complete waste of time (Zeitverschwendung)!*

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank! Gute Anregungen dabei!

Nick


----------



## Ansgar (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Complete waste of time (Zeitverschwendung)!*

Moin,

Ja, Sockeye - das ist in der Tat wahr, dass das langweilig ist wenn man Fische mit Ansage faengt. Und man darf das auch nicht uebertreiben mit der Vorbereitung und so - wenn man nur noch an perfekten Tagen angeln will angelt man dann naemlich vermutlich nur ein Mal im Jahr.

Allerdings ist das von Dir angefuehrte Beispiel natuerlich schon extrem - denke die wenigsten Leute haben das Glueck permanent an nem Fluss voller Lachse zu fischen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich jedenfalls nicht - ich muss mir meine Fische hart erarbeiten und wenn ich mal so an deutsche Zeiten zurueckdenke - Mefo oder nen Zander kriegst Du auch nicht gerade jeden Tag saeckeweise?

Wenn also Fisch ohne Ende da ist, gebe ich Dir voellig recht. Wenn ich irgendwo mitten im Schwarm steh brauch ich mir um Perfektion keine Sorgen mehr zu machen...

Aber wenn es hart ist und die Fische nicht beissen wollen, dann kann ein bisschen Vorbereitung in der Tat den Unterschied zwischen nem Supertag und nem Schneidertag sein... 

Absolute Perfektion = nee danke 
Zeitverschwendung = auch nee danke |supergri|supergri

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen - denn wer geht schon nur der Fische wegen angeln?!?!? |supergri|supergri
(Derjenige sollte dann wohl doch lieber nach Hamburg zum Fischmarkt...)

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------

